# هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2007)

أختلفت الإجابات


وتباينت .. الأراء ..


هل إعتذار الرجل للمرأة ... ينقص من قدره ؟؟


هل يمنعه غروره من الإعتذار ؟؟


وهل يختلف الرجل الشرقي عن غيره في درجة الحساسيه لهذه الكلمه 


وأعني هنا إعتذار الحبيب لمحبوبته 


نحن نعلم أن المرأة بطبعها رقيقة المشاعر .. سهلة الانكسار


وأي كلمه قد تؤثر عليها .. بل قد تقتلها 


تجرحها .. وتؤلمها


وقد لا تسامح من أساء إليها


ولكن عندما يقول لها الرجل ... أنا أسف .. أعذريني ياملاكي


فانها قد تنسى كل شئ .. وقد تغفر أي شئ


ولكن يبقى السؤال 


مالذي يحس به الرجل عندما يعتذر 


وهل يعتبر أن اعتذاره هو بمثابة الإهانه له 


وهل يجب أن يعتذر بالكلام .. أم أن هناك أشياء اخرى تحل محل الكلمات ؟؟

ارجو من الجميع بداء الرائي نحو هذا الموضوع​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

*ليس منكم ذكر او أنثى بل جميعكم واحد في المسيح يسوع 
لذا فمن وجهة نظري ان الاعتذار لا ينقص من الرجل شيء مع الحفاظ على ان المراة يجب ان تخضع لزوجها في كل شيء حتى وان كان البض لايطيعون الكلمة *


----------



## samer12 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

 سلام ونعمة أختي كاندي 
لا أجد أنه  من الخطأ أن يعتذر الزوج لزوجته ولكن بالنسبة لي يكون الأعتذار بطريقة أخرى غير مباشرة يعني لا أتي لها وأقول أنا أسف ولكن أبدأ بالحديث وربما أيضا أقوم ببعض الأمور التي تضحكها وهي تعرف ان هذا أعتراف  بخطئي


----------



## marnono2021 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

سلامى للجميع
الموضوع مهم جدا ومن وجهة نظرى ان اعتزار الزوج للزوجة لايعتبر نوع من الاهانة ولكنةنوع من التعبير عن الحب والخطأ الذى ارتكبة فى حقها وأيضا نوع من الاهتمام ودة يقوى العلاقة الزوجية وايضا علاقة الحب بين الطرفين ويمكن الاعتراف بالخطأ سواء كان عن طريق الكلمات الرقيقة أو عن طريق الافعال وذلك تبعا لشخصية الزوجة


----------



## LOLA012 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

ميرسى ليكى يا كاندي يا حبيبتى على الموضوع ده 
وانا من رايى ان كلمة انا اسف او حقك عليا اواي كلمة للاعتزار 
مش غلط ومش عيب بالعكس تدل على مدى احساسه بالخطا وايضا تدل على انه حنين 
مش قادر يشوف اللى بيحبها وهى زعلانة منه وحتى لو مش هو الغلطان المفروض يحاول يصالحها 
لان الزوجة بتحتفظ بكل المواقف الجميلة ده يعتبر من هذه المواقف ​


----------



## jim_halim (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

 سلام و نعمة .. 

لا أعتقد أن إعتذار الرجل للمرأة أو لأي شخص يظهره بمظهر الضعيف .. 

و هذا لسبب بسيط جداً .. و هو أننا جميعاً نخطيء .. لذلك فأعترافنا بأننا أخطأنا و ندمنا علي هذا الخطأ لا أعتقد أنه ينم علي الضعف إطلاقاً .. 

و أحياناً .. يكون رفضنا أن نعترف بخطأنا و مكابرتنا هو الخطأ عينه ... ​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

الحكايه مش حكايه طاعه زوجه لزوجها

طول ما فى حب وصدق وتفاهم وحب

اكيد هتبقى حياه زوجيه ناجحه  

لكن مش بحب الطاعه العمياء

شكراااا ليك newman_with_jesus​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

اشكر ك على ردك الجميل يا سمير

وفعلا مش ضرورى يكون اعتذار مباشر

فى طرق كتير

احيك واشكرك وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## sandy23 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

شكرا كاندي على الموضوع الحلو 
انا من رأيي اعتذار الرجل للمرأة لا ينقص من قدرته
بالعكس بنظري هيدي قمة الرجولة
شو اللي بيمنع من اعتذار الزوجين لبعض عشان تدوم المحبة بينهم
والاعتذار وجه من وجوه التسامح​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

شكرا ليكى على ردك الجميل 

وانا فى رأى اى حد من الطرفين غلطان

يعتذر للتانى لان الاتنين شخص واحد 

شكرا يا marnono2021​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

احيكى يا لولا يا حببتى على ردك الجميل

وفعلا كل كلمه قولتيها صح

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

شكرااااااا ليك على ردك الجميل

لان فعلا كلنا بنخطىء

شكرااااا ليكي ياjim_halim​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

اشكركم على هذا الموضوع ..... لا اعلم لماذا ما زال  هناك من يعتقد بان الاعتذار والاسف ضعف  مع انه من المشاعر الجميله  الذى يقرب بين الزوج وزوجته او بين الصديق وصديقه ويعود الطرف الآخر على التسامح  ويخفف من حدة أحداث الحياه التى نعيشها  ..... شكرا" لكم


----------



## moussa30000 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

الفكره ياكاندى ان فيه بعض الستات متربيه على ان الراجل قوى ولازم نحترموه حتى لو كان غلطان وانوه يعتذر ده يقلل منوه يعنى صوره سى السيد المفروض ماتتهززش ويبروم شنباتوه ويشطح وينطح ده طبعا من خطا فى التربيه من اساسوه


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

شكرااااا ليكى يا دونا على رأيك السليم


وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل اعتذار الرجل للمراة ينقص من قدرتة*

يا سليمان نموزج سى السيد دا مش موجود خالص دلوقتى  

دلوقتى موجود الحب والتفاهم والمشاعر الجميله بين الزوجين

يعنى ما يمنعش ان اى حد غلط من الطرفين يعتذر للتانى

عمره ما كان غلط ولا يقلل من شأن احد منهم لانهم فى الاخر كيان واحد

شكرااا ليك يا سليمان​


----------

